# Snapper fishing with a cane pole



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

I only fished 2 days of snapper Season. Monday I decided to make the most of it by taking my triple tail cane pole. It was rough but we easily managed to catch our limit of endangered red snapper. Only 2 were caught with the cane pole

http://youtu.be/xC05heOFeXY


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and video! First time I've seen snapper taken on a cane pole.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats pretty awesome!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Great job, I keep telling everyone that catching ARS is just like catching crappie and you have taken the experience to the most basic level. A job well done.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

That looks like fun!


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Haha thats awesome


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep. I'm doing that! Awesome! Would be much easier for newbies to free line baits from.the kayak.with a can pole. I will get em chummed up, point out the big and have them drop it on her face!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Never done it in a boat but used to fish for snook off the bridges with a burma pole. Don't know what the difference between burma and cane is but what a fight it was. Nice vid, enjoyed it!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Brings back memories of Tripletails at Middle Bay Light*

We caught lots of Tripletails (Blackfish back then) on cane poles more than 60 years ago. Cobia kicked our butts more often than not.

The boat we used was 18' long by 6'wide made of 5/4" Juniper and was powered by 2 5.5 Evinrudes. As I recall, the livewell was 6' by 3'. That sucker would hold 50 or more big Tripletails. 

That kind of fishing was a great adventure for a 10 year old.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's old school, reminds me of fishing on the bayou south of New Orleans(Westwego) when I was a kid. We only had cane poles!  Cheaper than a Penn International 30 TW and rod for dam sure.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

That is pretty darn cool!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

That's funny.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

turkeycaller86 said:


> I only fished 2 days of snapper Season. Monday I decided to make the most of it by taking my triple tail cane pole. It was rough but we easily managed to catch our limit of endangered red snapper. Only 2 were caught with the cane pole
> 
> http://youtu.be/xC05heOFeXY


How long was you line? and what test was your line?


----------



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

The line was around 20 foot long with 100lb mono. You can by the Calcutta poles at Southern Bama.


----------



## Gulffisherman (Jun 10, 2014)

Becoming a celebrity overnight with the cane pole video! Good times! :thumbup:


----------



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

Very cool I like it!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine job catching the elusive red bream!!!


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

*Awesome*

Any chance you were using a piece of old beef jerky for bait?


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

That's hilarious. At least it adds a little degree of difficulty to the ridiculous 2 fish per person limit.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome video.

Not to be picky but I wish you would go back and not cut it and show the baiting of the pole and dropping it over the side and see how fast you can catch a EARS. Then send it to FOX news, they may actually do some investigating then maybe not. ( I've lost all trust in journalism)

Overfished, Really, and you are catching them with CANE POLES. Give me a break.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

VERY COOL. Though that "clack" of the rod on the gunnel calls for much taunting from your friends.

But I LOVE the effort!

Jim


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a strong piece of cane. Great video.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome !


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome video, that is so cool! Thanks for sharing it


----------

